# 1600 mhz ram running at 1333 mhz



## driverdj2000

i just realised my 1600 mhz ram is actually running at 1333mhz.
i noticed it today
my mobo supports both speeds
MOBO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3131620&cm_re=p7p55d-e-_-13-131-620-_-Product

RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...(2_x_2gb)_240-pin_ddr3-_-20-231-278-_-Product

I dont wanna go changing anything in bios and mess things up.
anyone know is it worth changing it and is there much involved?:good:


----------



## jarlmaster47

nice ram! what you have to do is go into the bios and manually set it at 1600mhz. lower the timings as well and up the ram vcore slightly to be safe. once u reach 1600mhz, overclock ur cpu and up its vcore. finally overclock ur ram!


----------



## funkysnair

he doesnt want to overclock he wants to get 1600mhz from his ram... 

i know my motherboard has a feature called XMP which clocks my 1333mhz ram up to 1600mhz without any messing around, just find it in your settings and enable it (i have not researched much into if it does work like 1600mhz ram)

you will have to go into your bios and go into the overclocking section, put the ram timings in as they are supposed to be-check the timings of your ram and the voltage from the manufacturers website or any other good source and put the settings as gskill advise


----------



## StrangleHold

The bios just boots it at JEDEC standards. You just need to set it in the bios to 800/1600, which ever way it is. Then set the timimg to 8-8-8-24 and the voltage to 1.6V


----------



## driverdj2000

Thanks guys.
my mobo has a lot of o.c features such as TurboV EVO and auto system level up but dont really need them.
just want ram to run at the speed its advertised as.
ill have a look at bios and get back to u:good:


----------



## driverdj2000

cheers guys.
went into bios and found ram frequency was set to auto so changed it to 1600.
i thought there'd be some more tweaking involved


----------



## funkysnair

nah its usually easy, just if you get blue screens you might want to look into the voltage on the ram-i had a problem with mine and it took a little tweek and hey presto


----------

